# kdemultimedia-4.7.3 fails



## n0s (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone.
I got a problem.
I'm trying update kdemultimedia-4.7.3
Portmaster gives the following error:
Any idea?
Thx.

```
Determining if files Alib.h exist failed with the following output:
Change Dir: /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp

Run Build Command:/usr/local/bin/gmake "cmTryCompileExec/fast"
/usr/local/bin/gmake -f CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build.make CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build
gmake[1]: WejÅ›cie do katalogu `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-
4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CMakeFiles 1
Building C object CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o
/usr/bin/cc  -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -I/usr/local/include    -o CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o
   -c /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CheckIncludeFiles.c
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CheckIncludeFiles.c:2:18: error: Alib.h: No such file
 or directory
gmake[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o] BÅ‚Ä…d 1
gmake[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'
gmake: *** [cmTryCompileExec/fast] BÅ‚Ä…d 2

Source:
/* */
#include <Alib.h>


int main(){return 0;}

Determining if files alloca.h exist failed with the following output:
Change Dir: /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp

Run Build Command:/usr/local/bin/gmake "cmTryCompileExec/fast"
/usr/local/bin/gmake -f CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build.make CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build
gmake[1]: WejÅ›cie do katalogu `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-
4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CMakeFiles 1
Building C object CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o
/usr/bin/cc  -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -I/usr/local/include    -o CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o
   -c /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CheckIncludeFiles.c
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CheckIncludeFiles.c:2:20: error: alloca.h: No such file
 or directory
gmake[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o] BÅ‚Ä…d 1
gmake[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'
gmake: *** [cmTryCompileExec/fast] BÅ‚Ä…d 2

Source:
/* */
#include <alloca.h>


int main(){return 0;}

Determining if files endian.h exist failed with the following output:
Change Dir: /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp

Run Build Command:/usr/local/bin/gmake "cmTryCompileExec/fast"
/usr/local/bin/gmake -f CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build.make CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build
gmake[1]: WejÅ›cie do katalogu `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-
4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CMakeFiles 1
Building C object CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o
/usr/bin/cc  -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -I/usr/local/include    -o CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o
   -c /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CheckIncludeFiles.c
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CheckIncludeFiles.c:2:20: error: endian.h: No such file
 or directory
gmake[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/CheckIncludeFiles.c.o] BÅ‚Ä…d 1
gmake[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'
gmake: *** [cmTryCompileExec/fast] BÅ‚Ä…d 2

Source:
/* */
#include <endian.h>


int main(){return 0;}

Performing C++ SOURCE FILE Test CDDA_IOCTL_DEVICE_EXISTS failed with the following output:
Change Dir: /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp

Run Build Command:/usr/local/bin/gmake "cmTryCompileExec/fast"
/usr/local/bin/gmake -f CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build.make CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/build
gmake[1]: WejÅ›cie do katalogu `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-\4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CMakeFiles 1
Building CXX object CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/src.cxx.o
/usr/bin/c++   -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Woverloaded-virtual -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-
hidden  -DCDDA_IOCTL_DEVICE_EXISTS -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/cdda    -o CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/src.cxx.o -c
 /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/src.cxx
In file included from /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/src.cxx:2:
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/local/include/cdda_interface.h:187: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/src.cxx: In function 'int main()':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/src.cxx:7: error: 'struct cdrom_drive' has no member
 named 'ioctl_device_name'
gmake[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/src.cxx.o] BÅ‚Ä…d 1
gmake[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'
gmake: *** [cmTryCompileExec/fast] BÅ‚Ä…d 2

Source file was:

#include <cdda_interface.h>

int main()
{
   struct cdrom_drive* tmp;
   tmp->ioctl_device_name;
  return 0;
}
```


----------



## achix (Jan 17, 2012)

kdemultimedia4 has become 4.7.3_1 some days now. [CMD="portsnap"]fetch update[/CMD] and then [CMD="portmaster"]/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/[/CMD] .


----------



## n0s (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm using FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE

[CMD="portsnap fetch update"][/CMD]
[CMD="portmaster /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/"][/CMD]
and i have got the same error.


----------



## achix (Jan 17, 2012)

Then you might submit a PR, or contact the developers, or subscribe to the KDE mailing list.


----------

